# Repatriation guarantee



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Legalman,

would like to know if my repatriation fees can be collected by somebody else if i write a sworn declaration. As I did the application already but cant collect the cheque in person. This is at a mission abroad.


----------

